# Stepping down fromTL?



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Oct 1, 2021)

It sounds exactly how it sounds... curious to hear from anyone who has actually done it... anyone done it successfully? I'm too stressed out to deal with some of this garbage anymore.  I survived on 14$ I can do the same with 15$.. -_-


----------



## MrT (Oct 1, 2021)

I know a lot of people who have done it.  I would say about 50/50 of them are still with spot after a year.  I don't know anyone that has regretted it but i think if you get to that point you've had enough.  You will have to transfer stores.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 1, 2021)

I did it.  It's more than just a pay cut. You lose paid holidays,  and also aren't guaranteed 40 hrs. Some weeks you can get 20-25 hours. 

I was about to get performances out, and stepped down and transferred stores before I got put on a CA.

I transferred to another store 8 miles away.  Went from POG TL to BR tm. 6 months later got promoted back to Flow TL. That was 5 years ago. 

Do you need benefits? Do you have a family or is it just you?

You can take FMLA for mental health and get Short term disability if you need a break. Spot will pay 75% and you can use vacation time for the rest. 

Update your resume.  There's less stressful jobs for more money.  I quit Target/got out of retail in May. So grateful I did🙏

PM sent.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 1, 2021)

I stepped down from SrTL and was allowed to stay in the same store, even though I knew the code to the safe and everything. A year later, I stepped down from TL and they made me transfer, even after I offered to pretty much do the same job I had been doing before they gave me an extra workcenter. Transferring was good for me though. One year later, a new store opened up and I got promoted back to TL.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 1, 2021)

My former store had two TLs that stepped down from being a TL at another store in the area. One is still with the company, the other decided to move on and go back to school.

It can be done. As others have mentioned, it’s more than pay, though I’d argue that now more than ever before if a TL wanted 30-40 hours and stepped down, because of the company’s change of heart (and the fact that desired hours are a thing) you’d have a better shot now at getting hours.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 1, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> It sounds exactly how it sounds... curious to hear from anyone who has actually done it... anyone done it successfully? I'm too stressed out to deal with some of this garbage anymore.  I survived on 14$ I can do the same with 15$.. -_-


We have had tls step down but they have to transfer to another store to do so. I’m in a metro with like 13 stores so this is the way it’s done here.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 13, 2021)

It was many moons ago but i stepped down and transferred back to my original store.... I was supposed to lose money but they never took it away! However no longer having a set guaranteed schedule kind of sucked.


----------



## Old Timer (Oct 20, 2021)

ASANTS applies here because we have a TM in our store who stepped down from SrTL and they were allowed to stay in our store. They don't always get 40 hours but they usually get at least 32 hours. Of course this team member knows different areas of the store so it is easy for them to pick up hours wherever. Yes they lost hours and pay but I think there mental health is much better than it was as a SrTL because they seem much nicer and happier now


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 21, 2021)

We have a TM at my store who was a TL at a different store - pretty sure they don't regret the change at all. Happened to be talking about it the other day and family was needing more time, so it was the right thing for them to do.
Two other TLs moved down to TM, one voluntarily and the other not so much. Both moved to different stores in the area.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 22, 2021)

A couple of years ago we had a TL that came from another store and hated it so went back to a different store as a TM.

This person was way too young and inexperienced to be a TL.

When this person stepped down to become a TM again I asked one question.

"Did you transfer to this store to be a TL by choice?"

*"No"*


----------



## DeadEnd (Oct 29, 2021)

I step down from TL to TM many years ago. They will treat new hires TM better than former veteran TL who’s work their ass off. 🙄😕


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 1, 2021)

When I was leaving retail, I stayed on as a TM (stepped down from Sr. TL) to get some extra money.

I was originally told I would need to transfer, but when I was speaking with the DM I told him I was just going to leave instead, because that drive wasn't worth it.  He worked his magical DM shit and I didn't have to transfer.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Nov 9, 2021)

ASANTS.. i’ve had more than 6 TL’s step down in my store, and they all still work there as TMs. They always get close to 40 hours, sometimes OT nowadays. They are some of the best.

I feel like when you step down you appreciate the TM gig much more than you did/would’ve before..

Somedays i want to be a TM again and somedays I feel like i’m ready to try ETL.. no in between


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 9, 2021)

Stepping down was the best thing I ever did.  No stress, make more than a starting lead and I didn't have to transfer.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 9, 2021)

I did not transfer when I stepped down. While my reason for stepping down had little to do with the job, I realized afterward that the angst wasn't worth the extra $15/day.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 9, 2021)

DeadEnd said:


> I step down from TL to TM many years ago. They will treat new hires TM better than former veteran TL who’s work their ass off.


You want to be treated better??


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 9, 2021)

Inboundbeast said:


> ASANTS.. i’ve had more than 6 TL’s step down in my store, and they all still work there as TMs. They always get close to 40 hours, sometimes OT nowadays. They are some of the best.
> 
> I feel like when you step down you appreciate the TM gig much more than you did/would’ve before..
> 
> Somedays i want to be a TM again and somedays I feel like i’m ready to try ETL.. no in between


Lol is your store where dreams come to die?


----------



## Inboundbeast (Nov 10, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Lol is your store where dreams come to die?


They’ve all stepped down within the last 15 years or so. Not all in the last year or anything


----------



## bloodyred (Nov 10, 2021)

the step up for many is securing the 40 hr. week, enough average to have the insurance, not the drive to want to be a TL or above really.  This all started once the insurance change was implemented year back from only full time and simply team members worried about having said insurance.  Some stores kept long term, driven & dedicated team members at the 32hr average on modernization was implemented as more or less a courteous/gesture to keep well rounded and trained team aboard to train and implement modernization standards to onboarded team that wouldn't so be qualified with such appreciation.  Then Covid, then meeting desired hrs to accommodate the need/want.  If anything Covid highlighted the issues with modernization and has all but demolished those standards, now it's simply a principle with stay sharp status's that ultimately are the only thing from modernization still staying, but it doesn't help drive like huddles used to and will be a struggle into the coming year.  talks of bowling out pallets to get product out and that being the only way to force it out, uhh no, the most efficient really, a little messy till 10/11am, but other wise the most effective way to get 7 pallets out quick and backstocked quickly.  As opposed to 1/2 tm's working through it in a shift only to not come clean or get pulled into OPU/SHIP....


----------

